# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Protektoren in Rennen

## FLo33

Es ist ja ziemlich genau zu der Zeit, zu der ich aufgehört habe DH-Rennen zu fahren, zur Mode unter den Jungen geworden, ohne Protektoren zu fahren. Einzig Nackenstütze und Knie sind cool genug.

Schauts euch das Video an:

www.pinkbike.com/news/Crash-T...l-di-Sole.html

Da is Schluss mit cool... zum Glück is es glimpflich ausgegangen. Man sieht aber genau, wie es ihn voll aufs Kreuz haut und er daraufhin quasi nach der Mama schreit, aber Protektoren brauchen wir nicht... Vollidiot!


Kann mir wer von den Protektoren-Verweigerern einen rationalen Grund dafür nennen?

Kann mir einer erklären, warum die UCI nicht einfach für alle einen Rücken-Protektor vorschreibt? Ich mein, Skinsuites habens verbannt, aber das geht nicht?
Idioten brauchen (leider scheinbar) Vorschriften.

----------


## klamsi

Bin da voll bei dir! Gibt mittlerweile genug Protektoren die einen wirklcih nicht einschränken. Muss eh kein kompletter Oberkörperpanzer sein aber zumindest ein Rückenprotektor sollte so wie Helm und Knieschoner zwingend vorgeschrieben sein!
Auch auf WC niveau da gehts einfach um die Vorbildwirkung. 

Und in Ländern in denen jeder selbst für seine Arztkosten aufkommen muss mag der Satz von wegen jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich ja stimmen (dem ich prinzipiell zustimme) aber wenn die allgemeinheit dafür aufkommt dann sollte man zumindest ein paar mindeststandards einhalten.

----------


## fipu

> Und in Ländern in denen jeder selbst für seine Arztkosten aufkommen muss mag der Satz von wegen jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich ja stimmen (dem ich prinzipiell zustimme) aber wenn die allgemeinheit dafür aufkommt dann sollte man zumindest ein paar mindeststandards einhalten.


Ich hab das lediglich auf die Verletzungen bezogen. In Sachen Arztkosten gebe ich dir recht ja. Es kann nicht sein, dass alle dann für einen Typen zahlen müssen, welcher findet ohne Protektoren sei kuhl.

----------


## Tyrolens

Nackenschutz wird im WC kaum mehr gefahren. 
Im Grunde ist es von der Kostenseite her egal, ob sich ein WC Fahrer mangels Schutzausrüstung verletzt. Er ist ja sowieso entsprechend versichert.
Eher greift die Vorbildwirkung für andere und selbst da ist es doch so, dass zum einen die Zahl der Verletzten sehr gering ist und zum anderen die Sozialversicherung eh nur sehr wenig bezahlt. 
Kurzum denke ich, dass dieses Problem sehr vernachlässigbar und wenn man schon dem Sicherheitswahn  verfällt, müsste man Strassenrennen (Rennrad) verbieten. Was dort schwer gestürzt wird, ist schon fast unglaublich.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Selbst wenn die Zahl der Verletzten sehr gering is muß ma 15jährige ned so ungut beeinflussen, indem ma ihnen bei jedem Rennen zeigt, daß die coole Leut im WC ohne alles fahren.
Und wenn ma Rennräder ganz verbietet hab i wenigstens wieder freie Fahrt auf der Landstraße  :Wink:

----------


## Tyrolens

Ist die Wirkung der Profis auf die Jugend wirklich so groß?
Klausmann fährt seit jeher mit voller Sicherheitsmontur. Fahren deshalb in Deutschland mehr Menschen mit Protektoren? Und ob heuer alle ihre Nackenschützer verkaufen, nur weil sie im WC nicht mehr gefahren werden...

----------


## klamsi

Der Klausmann gewinnt halt auch keine WC Rennen.  :Tongue:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Der Klausmann gewinnt halt auch keine WC Rennen.

 und is ned sympatisch  :Big Grin:

----------


## FLo33

@klamsi: seh ich genau so wie du.

@Tyrolens: Der Rennradvergleich hinkt. Erstens gibts dort mehr Regeln, als im DH. Zweitens dauert ein Rennen nicht 3-5 min, sondern 5 h bis 3 Wochen. Drittens gewinnst ein Rennradrennen nicht bergab, auch wenn die Eurosport-Heinzis immer wieder von Nibalis Abfahrtskünsten schwafeln, gewonnen hat er erst, als er auch bergauf mithalten konnte. Von dem her ist das Argument des störenden Einflusses des Protektors da eher verständlich.
Und was sind die großen Zahlen an Verletzten im Rennradsport? Die 2 Fälle, die in den letzten 5 Jahren in den Medien waren? Da gabs bei unserem Rennen pro Austragung die 10-fache Zahl. Einmal, ich glaub es war 2005, mussten wir unterbrechen, weil keine Krankenwagen mehr verfügbar waren. Wir hatten 3 fix bestellt und 2 auf Abruf. Wennst jetzt ein Rennradrennen oder von mir aus eine Touristikfahrt, genannt Marathon, hernimmst, da sind in Wildon z.B. 6000 Starter. Nach deiner Logik müsste es dann dort auch etwa 10 % Verletzte geben... 600? Nie im Leben!
Also, schlechter Vergleich.

Aber du hast es selber angesprochen, Vorbildwirkung. Es reicht meiner Meinung nach aus, wenn einer oder zwei der Top 20 ohne fahren, die sind dann die coolen und wilden Hunde. Wen ahmen die Kids nach?
Die gleiche Diskussion könnten wir mit Doping beginnen. Die Profis haben Ärzte, die sie überwachen und in der Regel wissen was sie tun. Trotzdem ist es verboten. Warum? Damit nicht Hans-Peter Wurschtelhannes EPO und Hormone frisst, bis sein Herz die Suppn nimma pumpen kann und er an Zickzack hat, aber davor 1000 km die Woche trainiert hat. Vorbildwirkung.


Und eben den Hans-Peter des DH-Sports stellts nicht einmal bei 3 WC-Rennen auf, sondern beim "Wow, voll cool. Fahrma am Semmering voll cool DH-Fahren. Is echt voll cool!" oder bei einem Austria-Cup-Rennen. Diese Leute sind meiner Meinung nach die wahre Zielgruppe einer Protektorenpflicht, wenn auch indirekt.

----------


## FLo33

> und is ned sympatisch


Hehehe

----------


## fipu

Andererseits sollten bei den u-18 auch die Eltern ermahnen dass die ein Auge darauf halten. Klar können sie die Kinder nicht rund um die Uhr überwachen, aber bei so Sachen sollten auch sie einfluss nehmen.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Hab mi direkt gschamt in Mautern beim Rennen wo i so ziemlich der einzige mit Safetyjacket und Knie-Schienbeinprotektoren war.

Dafür war ich auch einer derjenigen, die im Zielbereich gstanden sind und sich nicht dauernd auf die Knie/Ellenbogen gegriffen haben.

----------


## Speedtrip

Also ich fahre immer mit allen Protektoren die es gibt  :Big Grin:  ... hab eine Brust, Rücken Ellenbogen Kombi von TroyLee, Nackenstütze, Handgelenkunterstüzende Handschuhe knie/Schienbeinprotektoren und sogar hüftprotektor (wer einmal eine schwere Hüftprellung hatte weiss warum) ... ich hatte schon alle möglichen Verletzungen 2 angebrochene Rippen, Hüftprellung, ausgekugelte Schulter usw. Mir reicht das mit den unnötigen Verletzungen!!!
Die Protektoren sind mittlerweile so leicht und Körpernah, daß sie mich überhaupt nicht stören. Im Gegenteil, die Sicherheit die sie mir vermitteln macht mich eher sogar schneller und entspannter bei der Abfahrt. Aber wie gesagt ich hab durch Schmerzen gelernt. Vielleicht müssen das die anderen halt auch  :Wink:

----------


## Tyrolens

Es wird bei jedem Rennradrennen gestürzt und das nicht zu knapp. Nicht bei den Bergabfahrten, sondern im Pulk und da vorzugsweise kurz vor dem Ziel. Musst mal schauen, immer dann, wenn viele Fahrer dieselbe Ankunftszeit haben. Von den Verletzungen her ist alles dabei, bis auf die ganz harten Sachen, die eher selten. Aber es gibt auch ab und an Tote. Wann gab es den letzten Toten in einem DH Rennen? 

Aber natürlich ist der Vergleich nur dann sinnvoll, wenn man sich generell Gedanken über die Gefährlichkeit von Radsport macht. Ich kenne doch recht viele Sportler und verletzt sind da immer nur die Rennradfahrer.  :Wink:  Ich kenne da ein Mädl, das in der zweithöchsten Klasse fährt. Die hatte schon das volle Programm, inkl. halbstündigem Knockout und beidseitiger Lungenembolie. Sie ist kein Einzelfall. 

Weiß man, ob in den Top 20 überhaupt noch Rückenprotektoren verwendet werden? Und wenn nicht, warum? Wie sieht es mit der Sturzhäufigkeit aus? 

Und falls jemand mal eine wissenschaftliche Untersuchung zur Vorbildwirkung hat... Würde mich interessieren.

----------


## willi

> Wann gab es den letzten Toten in einem DH Rennen?


2011 in Italien. Genickbruch

Ich zieh auch an was es gibt! Ist mir scheißegal ob ich dumm damit Aussehe oder im Sommer schwitze.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Und falls jemand mal eine wissenschaftliche Untersuchung zur Vorbildwirkung hat... Würde mich interessieren.


hab ich nicht aber wenn du die Jungs unter 18 ohne Protektoren im Bikepark siehst, was glaubst wo sie das her haben? Die ham sich sicher ned dacht "des Zeug is so unbequem, ich fahr lieber ohne" sondern eher "der XY fährt a so und dazu a Leiberl ohne Ärmel, des schaut cool aus. Mach i a so."
Von dem her würd i schätzen es hat scho an negativen Einfluss wenn von 100 nur einer ohne unterwegs is aber halt grad der, den viele super finden.

----------


## Tyrolens

Gut, die haben vielleicht auch gar keine Kohle für so was locker. 

Die Frage ist dann halt auch, was man machen soll. Geht ja über eine riesige Bandbreite von "gar nichts" bis Einführung einer allgemeinen Protektorenpflicht. 
Diese Diskussion kommt auch regelmäßig. Gibt es bei den Pros so eine Art Grundkonsens, warum sie auf Protektoren verzichten? Und was, wenn man sie zwingen würde? Am einfachsten ging das über Sponsoren. Müssen halt mal die Hersteller von Protektoren Sponsorengelder raus lassen.  :Wink:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Gut, die haben vielleicht auch gar keine Kohle für so was locker.


Meinst die bekommen von ihren Eltern das teure Radl aber keine Protektoren?




> Müssen halt mal die Hersteller von Protektoren Sponsorengelder raus lassen


Weiß nicht ob das verpflichtend is aber ich hab vom Team Chainreaction noch keinen ohne Protektoren gesehen. Mein Verdacht is, daß sie zumindest die Knieteile tragen müssen, damit das Nukeproof Logo schön groß auf den Fotos is  :Wink: 
Man kann die Fahrer also auf jeden Fall dazu bringen das Zeug zu tragen wenn ma will und sogar ohne die deppade UCI.

----------


## noox

> Im Grunde ist es von der Kostenseite her egal, ob sich ein WC Fahrer mangels Schutzausrüstung verletzt. Er ist ja sowieso entsprechend versichert.


Falls die Weltcup-Fahrer in diese Richtung überhaupt überlegen, dann sollten sie eher bedenken, was eine Verletzung anrichten kann. Siehe Hill oder Rachel Atherton. Beide haben einige Jahre verloren. Bissl weniger Glück und du schaffst den Anschluss nicht mehr. 




> Ist die Wirkung der Profis auf die Jugend wirklich so groß?
> Klausmann fährt seit jeher mit voller Sicherheitsmontur. Fahren deshalb in Deutschland mehr Menschen mit Protektoren? Und ob heuer alle ihre Nackenschützer verkaufen, nur weil sie im WC nicht mehr gefahren werden...


Klausmann gilt halt nicht wirklich als cooler Hund. 

Prinzipiell finde ich ja, dass Mountainbiker trotzdem vergleichsweise gute Vorbilder sind. Sogar die Dirt-Jumper haben durchwegs Helme auf. Schau dir mal BMXer oder Skater an. Im Blue Tomato Katalog fahren die Skater fast immer ohne Helm herum. Und es gibt nix Grausigeres, als die BMX-Video wo jemand nach am Stair Gabp oder ähnliches dann ohne Helm mit dem Schädel in den Beton knallt...




> Hab mi direkt gschamt in Mautern beim Rennen wo i so ziemlich der einzige mit Safetyjacket und Knie-Schienbeinprotektoren war.
> 
> Dafür war ich auch einer derjenigen, die im Zielbereich gstanden sind und sich nicht dauernd auf die Knie/Ellenbogen gegriffen haben.


Ist das echt so krass? Ich fand die Österreichische Downhill-Szene diesbezüglich immer sehr vorbildhaft. Der ÖRV ist da aber auch ziemlich dahinter.

Ich bins von früher immer gewohnt, dass ich mit voller Montur Downhill fahre. Mich stört das nicht (Außer auf Ellenbogen-Protektoren verzichte ich hin und wieder). Zuletzt bin ich öfters auf Anfänger-Strecken (Samerberg, Flow Country Bischofsmais) mit dem Enduro unterwegs. Ich hab die Dainese Protektor-Weste, wo der Rückenpanzer extra ist. Rückenpanzer unter dem T-Shirt stört absolut null. 


Letzte Woche Leogang war ich wieder verdammt froh über meinen Rückenprotektor: Unten bei den drei Stufen ist ja danach so eine Ausfahrt links runter über ein paar Wurzeln. Erste Fahrt - ich hatte die Line ganz links immer in Erinnerung, bin sie aber eher langsam gefahren. Minimal verfahren und konnte nicht anders als links neben der Strecke runterzufahren. Da geht's aber ziemlich steil Richtung Schotterstraße. Wollte dann noch gegen einen dünnen Baum fahren, damit mich der stoppt. Allerdings hat sich der dann gebogen. Ich einen Überschlag und hab gemerkt, dass ich mit dem Kreuz auf die Schotterstraße gelandet bin. Relativ heftig, aber nix Gröberes passiert. Hat angeblich wild ausgeschaut, da ich beim Überschlag mit den Click-Pedalen das Bike ziemlich beschleunigt und über die Straße in das Gebüsch unterhalb der Schotterstraße katapultiert hatte  :Wink:  Nachdem ich mich vom Schock erholt hatte, hab ich dann doch für 1-2h gemerkt, dass der Kopf nicht ganz in Ordnung ist und vor allem, dass ich einen g'scheiten Schlag auf die Lendenwirbelsäule (etwas daneben aber noch beim Protektor) erhalten hatte. Da war ich richtig froh um die Protektoren. Ich hab da weder riskiert, noch war ich schnell. Einfach blöd gelaufen.

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> Es ist ja ziemlich genau zu der Zeit, zu der ich aufgehört habe DH-Rennen zu fahren, zur Mode unter den Jungen geworden, ohne Protektoren zu fahren. Einzig Nackenstütze und Knie sind cool genug.
> 
> Schauts euch das Video an:
> 
> www.pinkbike.com/news/Crash-T...l-di-Sole.html
> 
> Da is Schluss mit cool... zum Glück is es glimpflich ausgegangen. Man sieht aber genau, wie es ihn voll aufs Kreuz haut und er daraufhin quasi nach der Mama schreit, aber Protektoren brauchen wir nicht... Vollidiot!
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab jetzt erst hergeschaut: danke fürs Posten, hab mir genau das gleiche gedacht.

Ich treib es sogar weiter: es hätte ihm was passieren sollen (nix grobes...) dann hätte so mancher dodl wie er vielleicht etwas mehr über das Thema nachgedacht...

Leogang Eröffnungswochenende: ich hab schon gedacht Safety jackets gibt's vielleicht nimmer zum kaufen und ich Dinosaurier hab noch eine... :-)

Gestern hinterglemm: am meisten Protektoren haben dort die Tourenbiker an. Hubschrauber und Polizei war natuerlich auch wiedermal im Einsatz.

Grundsätzlich find ich es ja ganz lustig wenn die kleinen t-Shirt-und-sonst-nix-Mädels ein Bisserl weinen wenn sie sich den Ellbogen aufschlagen.... Mir sin die Typen mittlerweile scho wurscht...

----------


## Dustball1

> Hab mi direkt gschamt in Mautern beim Rennen wo i so ziemlich der einzige mit Safetyjacket und Knie-Schienbeinprotektoren war.
> 
> Dafür war ich auch einer derjenigen, die im Zielbereich gstanden sind und sich nicht dauernd auf die Knie/Ellenbogen gegriffen haben.


Also ich hab volle Montur angehabt und mir hat trotzdem alles wehgetan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tyrolens

Das ist natürlich ein sehr starkes Argument, dass für einen Pro schon eine moderate Verletzung das Karriereende bedeuten kann. Sam Hill kämpft ja heute noch um den Anschluss an die Spitze.

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> Das ist natürlich ein sehr starkes Argument, dass für einen Pro schon eine moderate Verletzung das Karriereende bedeuten kann. Sam Hill kämpft ja heute noch um den Anschluss an die Spitze.

 Falsch: Sam Hill IST Weltspitze.

----------


## noox

Im Vergleich zu vorher hat er aber jetzt einige sehr durchwachsene Jahre hinter sich. Er ist jetzt wieder bei den Top 10 angekommen. Aber für häufiger Top 5 fehlt noch was.

----------


## fipu

Es geht bei den Jungen ja nicht nur um die momentanen Verletzungen. Es können sich ja auch durch das immer auf die gleiche Stelle fallen (z.B. Ellbogen) ja auch Spätschäden ergeben. Und mit dem Alter verheilt auch nicht mehr alles so gut.
Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass bei den ganz Jungen auch die Eltern auf sowas schauen müssen.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

> Im Vergleich zu vorher hat er aber jetzt einige sehr durchwachsene Jahre hinter sich. Er ist jetzt wieder bei den Top 10 angekommen. Aber für häufiger Top 5 fehlt noch was.


In Ft. Bill wäre er sicher Dritter wenn nicht Zweiter geworden, hätte er unten noch schalten können. Sein Schaltwerk war auf Gang 4 blockiert. Wenn man die Zwischenzeiten anschaut hat er über zwei Sekunden auf dem Motorway verloren. Bis dahin war er bis auf ein Zehntel gleich auf mit MacDonald.
Und Val di sole, naja, da hatsn ordentlich hingepackt, mehr oder weniger an der gleichen Stelle wie Hart.

Er ist zurück - nicht so überragend wie in den Jahren 2006 - 2007, aber Top 5 ist er für mich definitiv. Naja, baer ich bin halt bekennender Fanboy.

Fahre übrigens auch eine Protektorenjacke und Leatt. Spätestens wenn wieder einer meiner Kumpels sich den Unterarm nähen lassen muss, bin ich wieder froh um das alte Teil  :Smile:

----------


## Speedtrip

> Fahre übrigens auch eine Protektorenjacke und Leatt. Spätestens wenn wieder einer meiner Kumpels sich den Unterarm nähen lassen muss, bin ich wieder froh um das alte Teil


Ich habe erlebt wie sich jemand mit Endurohelm den Unterkiefer in den Schädel gerammt hat ... Intensiv, Koma ... sowas prägt ...

----------


## Mo(n)arch

> Ich habe erlebt wie sich jemand mit Endurohelm den Unterkiefer in den Schädel gerammt hat ... Intensiv, Koma ... sowas prägt ...

  :EEK!: Sowas sehe ich hoffentlich nie...

----------


## Tyrolens

Blöd laufen kann's immer. Ein Bekannter ist unlängst blöd mit dem Torso auf eine Gehsteigkante geknallt. 
Hat sich nicht viel dabei gedacht, kam aber dann doch ganz dick, mit einigen Rippen, die gebrochen sind und sich in die Leber gebohrt haben.

----------


## Speedtrip

Klar, ich kann auch heute überfahren werden ... aber DH ist nunmal eine Risikosportart, wo Stürze, egal wie gut trainiert man ist, passieren. Und das weiss man. Warum also unnötiges Risiko eingehen! Mir gibt das keinen Kick halbnackt die Piste runterzuknallen und unten Froh zu sein nicht gestürzt zu sein. Ich fahr ja auch immer mit Lederkombi Motorrad. Egal wie heiss es ist! Mir hat die zweite Haut schon 2 mal die eigene gerettet. Wenn ich die Vollspacken auf Ihren Maschinen in Shorts und T-Shirt vorbeifahren sehe, dann denke ich auch immer ... schöne Grüße vom Hautverpflanzer ... auch schon mal live miterlebt wie sich bei einem die Haut vom Fleisch abschält ... UNNÖTIG und in dem Moment auch alles andere als COOL

----------


## Tyrolens

Du hast die obligatorischen Badeschlappen vergessen.  :Wink:

----------


## hhacks

Ich würde die Vorbildwirkung nicht unterschätzen - allerdings würd ich das eher als "der aktuelle Trend" oder State of the Art bezeichnen.
Klingt hochgestochen, aber was mein ich damit?

Dadurch das WC-Fahrer kaum Protektorwesten/Rückenprotektoren tragen existiert die Themaik nicht in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung.
Ich meine damit Fotos, Magazine, Poster, Videos, öffentlicher Diskurs etc. 

Wer fährt mit, wer ohne? Ich meine in Videos schon Leut wie Spangolo Weltcups mit Weste fahren gesehen zu haben. Und letztens hats beim Bryceland auf am Foto auch nach Rückenprotekor ausgschaut.
Aber hat jemand schon Interviews mit Profis über das Thema Protektoren gesehen, gelesen?
Oder hat jemand von euch schon einmal in einem Magazin einen Vergleich von gleichwertigen! Protektorwesten/Rückenprotektoren gesehen, mit Kompatibilität zu Neckbraces? 

Wenn es nicht das Internet gäbe wär jeder der sich damit beschäftigt mit dem Problem alleine.
Der Handel kann dir damit nicht helfen, und erst ganz langsam gehen die Hersteller in diese Richtung.
Wennn man darüber nachdenkt, dass Leut hier und im gelben Forum darüber diskutieren welche Protektorplatten man rauslösen kann damit der und der Neckbrace sitzt, und dann wollen manche sogar am d3o-Schaumstoff herumschnibbeln, andere nähen sich Nierengurte an Einzelteile um zu einem für sie funktionierendem System zu kommen!?

Was wäre wenn Profis mit diesen Problemen konfrontiert würden? 
Die haben den direkt(er)en Weg zum Hersteller/Sponsor, können professionelles Feedback geben, und können unabhängig von Kosten experimentieren. Die Produkte die daraus hervorgehen müssten dann zum einen die geforderten Kriterien eines offiziellen Organs erfüllen (USI o.ä.) die besser oder schlechter sein können aber unerlässlich sind, aber am wichtigsten Sie wären brauchbar und auf die Bedürfnisse dieses Sports in seiner aktuellsten Ausprägung abgestimmt.

Dann kann jeder Heinz zum örtlichen Sporthändler gehen und dort ein funktionierendes Produkt kaufen, was man jetzt nicht kann ohne vorher intensiv zu recherchieren, bzw. langwierig und teuer zu probieren.

Das ist mMn das Problem mit Protektoren.

Ich fahre selber seit 5-6 Jahren eine Dainese-Protektorweste, und schau darin orginal aus wie die 90er Jahre Downhiller, aber er hat mich schon mehrmals vor Verletzungen bewahrt. (Meistens flottere Abgänge auf einfachen Strecken wo ich die Grenze anteste und irgendwann wie letztes Jahr Wagrain - Symphonie sich das Vorderrad auf einem Rasengitterstein verabschiedet, und ich NUR 3 Monate Physiotherapie gebraucht habe um keine Schmerzen mehr beim Heben zu haben.)
Trotzdem oder besser deshalb bin ich seit 2 Jahren ständig auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz, der besser passt, nicht so brutal dick auftragt und 100% mit einem Neckbrace kompatibel ist, dh. ich weder am Protektor was modifizieren noch mein T-Shirt ausschneiden muss.

Beim Händler krieg ich aber nur genau einen von einem Hersteller, und ich hab keine Lust, 3 übers Internet zu bestellen, um dann drauf zu kommen, dass beim xyz doch die kleinere Größe besser passen könnte.

Deshalb bin ich stark dafür das Profis Rücken-Schulter- und Elbogenprotektoren tragen müssen, allein schon um die Entwicklung zu forcieren und die Wahrnehmung der Community auf die Theamtik zu richten. Und die Junioren im WC die ja auch rechtlich noch Kinder sind sowieso!

So, ich haben fertig - sollte vielleicht noch dazu sagen ich geh auf die 30 zu und es gibt halt Leut in meinem persönlichem Umfeld denen gegenüber ich mich verantwortlich fühle und denen ich mich nicht als Pflegefall aufdrängen will. So gesehen mag meine Perspektive da eine etwas andere sein.

----------


## fipu

Da ist halt der IXS-Cup gut. Die schreiben klar, was es braucht.

Auszug aus dem Reglement des IXS Downhill-Cup (sämtliche Cup's)

*Schutzbekleidung*
 Alle Teilnehmer müssen im Training und in den Rennläufen folgende Schutzkleidung tragen:

 - Ellbogenschützer 
 - Knieschützer 
 - Rücken- und Brustprotektor 
 - Integralhelm (Empfehlung: Doppel-D Sicherheitsverschluss)
 - Handschuhe mit langen Fingern

Zusätzlich wird ein Neck Brace empfohlen.

 Bei Nichteinhaltung erfolgt die sofortige Disqualifikation. Für die Einhaltung sind die jeweiligen Rennveranstalter verantwortlich.

www.ixsdownhillcup.com/index....id=500&lang=de

Die Frage ist dann halt, wie es jeweils kontrolliert wird.

Vor einigen Jahren wurde ja mal der Chris Kovarik in Scuol disqualifiziert.

----------


## georg

ad OT Doping:



> Die gleiche Diskussion könnten wir mit Doping beginnen. Die Profis haben Ärzte, die sie überwachen und in der Regel wissen was sie tun. Trotzdem ist es verboten. Warum? Damit nicht Hans-Peter Wurschtelhannes EPO und Hormone frisst, bis sein Herz die Suppn nimma pumpen kann und er an Zickzack hat, aber davor 1000 km die Woche trainiert hat. Vorbildwirkung.


1. Doping ist nur pro-forma verboten, wird aber von Seiten der Verbände wenn nicht unterstützt so doch zumindest geduldet, denn sonst wäre Doping in dieser Systematik und Größenordnung unmöglich.
2. Ein solches Verbot wäre zum Schutze aller Sportler da, denn wer gezwungen ist Medikamente zur Leistungssteigerung zu schlucken, schädigt damit seine Gesundheit. Und zwar nicht nur der Hans-Peter Wurst sondern der Profi ebenfalls, egal wie sehr der überwacht und sonst wie behandelt wird. Oder meinst du die Erkrankungen an Herzinfarkt und Krebs bei Spitzensportlern sind Zufall?
3. Ist es nicht hilfreich Protektoren mit Doping zu vergleichen.  :Wink:  Für Dopingdiskussionen kann man jederzeit einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.

ad Topic Protektoren:
1. Wäre eine Pflicht Protektoren bei Profirennen zu tragen durchaus hilfreich, wenn nicht für die Profis dann eben für die Nachahmungstäter, vorwiegend Jugendliche und andere die sich nicht selbst definieren können.
2. Wegen Eltern: Klar sind die Eltern von Downhillkindern an allem schuld.  :Wink:  Aber mehr als eine Bewußtseinsbildung können die auch nicht machen, oder welche Eltern können dem Kind hinterherdüsen und schaun obs den Panzer im Bikepark auch brav anhat? Und welches Kind hört auf die Eltern wenn der supi tolle Profi "nixanhab nixgripshab" halbnackert runterdüst? wobei wir wieder bei 1. wären.

Ich fahr mit Protektoren und mir isses wurscht ob die andern nackert fahren, mit Lycra, Skinsuit oder gepanzert.

Ich bin ein bekennender "gepanzerter Penner". (c) Monty Python

----------


## FLo33

> ad OT Doping:
> 
> 1. Doping ist nur pro-forma verboten, wird aber von Seiten der Verbände wenn nicht unterstützt so doch zumindest geduldet, denn sonst wäre Doping in dieser Systematik und Größenordnung unmöglich.
> 2. Ein solches Verbot wäre zum Schutze aller Sportler da, denn wer gezwungen ist Medikamente zur Leistungssteigerung zu schlucken, schädigt damit seine Gesundheit. Und zwar nicht nur der Hans-Peter Wurst sondern der Profi ebenfalls, egal wie sehr der überwacht und sonst wie behandelt wird. Oder meinst du die Erkrankungen an Herzinfarkt und Krebs bei Spitzensportlern sind Zufall?
> 3. Ist es nicht hilfreich Protektoren mit Doping zu vergleichen.  Für Dopingdiskussionen kann man jederzeit einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.



ad 1. full ack

ad 2. partly ack, kenne 2 Ex-Profis, denen gehts eigentlich sehr gut. Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass alle von einem echten Verbot profitieren würden

ad 3. war situationsbezogen, aber sonst auch ack




> ad Topic Protektoren:
> 1. Wäre eine Pflicht Protektoren bei Profirennen zu tragen durchaus hilfreich, wenn nicht für die Profis dann eben für die Nachahmungstäter, vorwiegend Jugendliche und andere die sich nicht selbst definieren können.



full ack





> 2. Wegen Eltern: Klar sind die Eltern von Downhillkindern an allem schuld.  Aber mehr als eine Bewußtseinsbildung können die auch nicht machen, oder welche Eltern können dem Kind hinterherdüsen und schaun obs den Panzer im Bikepark auch brav anhat? Und welches Kind hört auf die Eltern wenn der supi tolle Profi "nixanhab nixgripshab" halbnackert runterdüst? wobei wir wieder bei 1. wären.



Ich wüsste so Eltern, meine Schwester... fürchterlich.  :Redface: 

Aber funktioniert jetzt bei ihrem älteren schon nicht mehr, und der is grad 7 geworden. Ich darf immer die "wilden" Sachen mit ihm machen, aber nix davon der Mama sagen  :Twisted: 
Insofern muss ich dir auch da recht geben.





> Ich fahr mit Protektoren und mir isses wurscht ob die andern nackert fahren, mit Lycra, Skinsuit oder gepanzert.
> 
> Ich bin ein bekennender "gepanzerter Penner". (c) Monty Python



Bisher sind das alle, die in dem Thread geantwortet haben, inkl. mir selbst. Wo sind dann die "Coolen"? Ah, wahrscheinlich alle im Fratzenbuch. Deshalb gehts hier in letzter Zeit auch so gesittet zu  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## georg

> kenne 2 Ex-Profis, denen gehts eigentlich sehr gut.


Haben die gedopt? Wenn du nicht weißt, dass die gedopt haben was hat das dann für eine Aussagekraft?

Selbst wenn du weißt, dass die gedopt haben: Das ist kein Argument nicht einmal ein Hinweis. Ich kenne einen Kettenraucher dem geht es prima. Der allseits bekannten  Tante Mitzi hilft seit 60 Jahren täglich ein Vierterl Rotwein, sie wird nie krank. Usw. usf. Dieses "Ich kenne jemanden der/die" hat genau null Aussagekraft.




> Ah, wahrscheinlich alle im Fratzenbuch.


 Auch wenn es jetzt sehr verlockend wäre eine Korrelation herzustellen zwischen Intelligenz, der Verwendung von Protektoren und dem Fratzenbuch - ich tus nicht weil siehe oben.  :Big Grin:   :Twisted:

----------


## fipu

> 2. Wegen Eltern: Klar sind die Eltern von Downhillkindern an allem schuld.  Aber mehr als eine Bewußtseinsbildung können die auch nicht machen, oder welche Eltern können dem Kind hinterherdüsen und schaun obs den Panzer im Bikepark auch brav anhat?


Wir!  :Mr. Yellow:   (in ein paar Jahren)

----------


## Tyrolens

Die Probleme kommen bei den Pros oft erst später. Die nieren machen viel mit, aber nicht ewig und ein geschädigtes Herz kann ebenso noch lange ausreichend arbeiten. Man muss das längerfristig betrachten und selbst dann wird es immer wieder welche geben, die keine Schäden davon tragen. Ist wie beim Rauchen. Manch einer raucht mit 90 noch eine Packung pro Tag, wie Georg schon sagt.
Mein Hauptproband ist eine Frau und angeblich haben die kein Geld für Doping.  :Wink: 

Schön wär's, wenn Protektoren-Hersteller die Pros sponsern würden. Für Geld tun die eh alles.
beim IXS Cup sind also Protektoren vorgeschrieben. Wenn nun auch die Parkbetreiber das vorschreiben würden...
Irre mich, oder wird das Angebot an Protektoren eher weniger als mehr?

----------


## rush_dc

Ich finde das zumindest Rückenprotektor Pflicht sein muss bei jedem rennen.
Im Winter wennst bei einem Freeridecontest mitfahren willst ist ja auch überall rückenpanzer und pieps Pflicht. Da gibt's ja auch keine Diskussion darüber. 
Es gibt wie ich finde auch sehr wenige gute Panzer, bin bis jetzt so nen ixs Rücken/ Schulter Brustpanzer gefahren und hab das Ding im Frühjahr weggeworfen weil er einfach verdammt unbequem und störend war, jetzt fahr ich nur mehr so nen sastec rückenpanzer von O'Neil mit Knieschoner und Ellenbogen Schonern natürlich. Ohne dem Zeugs könnt ich nicht fahren, wenn ich denke wie oft mich die ellenbogenschoner vor Schürfwunden und Schmerzen bewahrt haben... 
Würd gern auch noch die Schultern etwas schützen aber hab da noch nix brauchbares gefunden.

Neckbrace kommt in nächster zeit jetzt auch, hab da das Atlas im Auge. Was da allerdings Schade ist das es da nirgendwo jemanden gibt der einem das Zeug genau anpasst. Wenn das Ding nicht genau passt ist es mmn für'n Fisch, das selbe find ich auch wenn man es ohne Rückenprotektor fährt.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Würden mehr Pros mit Protektoren fahren, würde auch mehr Geld in deren Entwicklung fließen. Zur Zeit gibt es meiner Meinung nach keine wirklich gute Jacket, die perfekt sitzt, Leatt Brace tauglich ist und erschwinglich ist.

Daher muss man sich sowas selber zusammenflicken. Bin gerade dabei mein Jacket mit einem anderen Rückenprotektor umzurüsten (niedrigerer Querschnitt). Diesen muss ich mit der Stichsäge zuschneiden, dass das Leatt nicht stört...

----------


## FLo33

> Haben die gedopt? Wenn du nicht weißt, dass die gedopt haben was hat das dann für eine Aussagekraft?
> 
> Selbst wenn du weißt, dass die gedopt haben: Das ist kein Argument nicht einmal ein Hinweis. Ich kenne einen Kettenraucher dem geht es prima. Der allseits bekannten  Tante Mitzi hilft seit 60 Jahren täglich ein Vierterl Rotwein, sie wird nie krank. Usw. usf. Dieses "Ich kenne jemanden der/die" hat genau null Aussagekraft.



Ja, haben sie. Der eine hat mir auch jede Menge erzählt über die Auswirkungen, die Risiken und was die Ärzte raus gefunden haben, wie sich der Körper wann, wie und wo verhält und entwickelt. In Deutschland und Spanien ist da verdammt viel Wissen vorhanden. Ein gewisser Schwimmer wurde gut, als er in Rom unter einem Arzt aus den neuen Bundesländern zu trainieren begann. Der selbe Arzt hat zuvor den Straßenradolympiasieger von Sydney betreut - er war also kein Techniktrainer oder Schwimmausdauerguru. Ich kann dir gerne mehr erzählen, aber sicher nicht öffentlich.




> Auch wenn es jetzt sehr verlockend wäre eine Korrelation herzustellen zwischen Intelligenz, der Verwendung von Protektoren und dem Fratzenbuch - ich tus nicht weil siehe oben.


War nur eine Vermutung, ich hab keine Verbindung hergestellt  :Wink:

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Würden mehr Pros mit Protektoren fahren, würde auch mehr Geld in deren Entwicklung fließen. Zur Zeit gibt es meiner Meinung nach keine wirklich gute Jacket, die perfekt sitzt, Leatt Brace tauglich ist und erschwinglich ist.


 :Yeah That:  Leider muss ich dir zu 1000% Recht geben.
Bin seit letzen Winter auf der Suche nach einem SJ das Leatt kompatibel ist und mich gut schützt. Aber Fehlanzeige, entweder das eine oder das Andere. Hab heuer auch schon wieder spüren und auch sehen müssen wie wichtig eine Schutzausrüstung ist. 
Der momentane Trend zu T-Shirt is schon ziemlich bedenklich.

Auch finde ich die Einstellung der Pro´s befremdlich. In jedem anderen Sport (F1, Moto GP, Rallye) wird permanent daran gearbeitet alles sicherer zu machen. Nur im Dh sieht es so aus als die Gesundheit der Optik und Coolness weichen müsste!

----------


## Vuntzam

Also ich bin eindeutig gegen Regeln die die Eigenverantwortung ersetzen, wie es auch eine Protektorenpflicht ist. Wenn theoretisch eine Person A der Meinung ist sie müsse in Badehose fahren dann sollte diese das tun, wenn sie dann so geschickt ist und sich nie verletzt war es wohl offensichtilch auch die richtige Entscheidung für diese Person. Wenn eine Person B, ebenfalls in Badehose, stürzt und dann z.B. sein restliches Leben als Krüppel verbringt hat die Einschätzung ihrer Fähigkeiten und der möglichen Auswirkungen ihres handelns offensichtlich ihr Denkvermögen überstiegen. Aber warum sollte die Person A einer Einschränkung unterliegen nur weil Person B zu dumm ist vernünftig zu Handlen? Man sollte den Menschen nicht ganz das Denken abnehmen, vor allem da es in diesem Fall primär nur der betreffenden Person schadet, das fällt bei so offensichtlichen Zusammenhängen wie hier meiner Meinung nach unter natürliche Selektion und die schadet der Menschheit nicht. Natürlich ist das Beispiel überspitzt aber ich denke jeder versteht was ich meine.

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Nein, ich versteh es nicht!
Weil nämlich in Österreich dann die Allgemenheit für die Behandlungskosten des geistig minderbemittelten Verletzten aufkommen muss (hat eh schon wer geschrieben...) - und das bist du und ich... Das wirkt sich dann mittelbar auf das aus, was du monatlich auf die Kralle bekommst (auch natürlich überspitzt)

----------


## fipu

Ich gebe da VarikuzelePhimose (wie bist du blos auf diesen Namen gekommen?! :Mr. Yellow: ) recht. Wenn jeder für seine Verletzungen selber zahlen muss, dann bitte. Aber nicht wenn wegen solcher Vollpfosten dann die Prämien für die Allgemeinheit immer steigen...
Und sind wir ehrlich, jeder, auch wenn er das Gefühl hat er sei der Beste, kann und wird es mal auf se Schnauze hauen. 
Es ist mir aber auch klar, dass über alles gesehen diejenigen, welche sich im DH verletzen einen geringen anteil ausmachen. Das heisst, wegen denen steigen die Prämien nicht auffalend an.

----------


## Vuntzam

Da hast du selbstverständlich vollkommen Recht das auch ein gewisser Schaden für die Allgemeinheit entsteht. Aber ich habe diesen jetzt bei den verhältnissmäßig wenigen Downhillern als so gering angenommen das dies faktisch nicht auffallen würde bei dem was jeder von uns dann rausbekommt. Dafür würde es dann aber (in einem ebenso "unmerkbaren" Ausmaß) langfristig unseren Gen-Pool verbessern und in Zukunft würde es dann weniger so unüberlegte Menschen geben was dann wieder positive Auswirkungen auf die "anfallenden Kosten" hätte (...theoretisch, ist sehr weit hergeholt). Da sehe ich andere  gesundheitliche Aspekte in unserer Gesellschaft als weit kostspieliger (Autos, Alkohol, Fettleibigkeit, andere Drogen, alte Menschen ewig am Leben zu erhalten usw.). Aber generell hast du natürlich Recht, allerdings ist es mir persönlich die paar Euro (oder auch nur Cent) Wert das dann vl ein bisschen mehr Menschen ihr Hirn einschalten bei dem was sie tun.

----------


## fipu

Man kann noch ein Aspekt nennen, welcher dazu kommt. Ist zwar etwas weit hergeholt, aber, bist du drauf erpicht, einen Fahrer auf der Strecke zusammen zu sammeln, bei welchem z.B. der Unterschenkelknochen aus der Haut/dem Fleisch schaut? Oder alles voller Blut ist? 
Einfach dran vorbei fahren und denken, selber schuld, zieh dich richtig an, macht wohl (hoffentlich) keiner von uns.

----------


## q_FTS_p

@Vuntzam: Die Sache mit dem Genpool...naja...der stirbt ja (hoffentlich?/wirkt etwas komisch in deinem Post; v.A. das mit der Selektion  :Wink: ) nicht gleich nur weils ihn ohne Protektoren auf die Bapm haut.

----------


## georg

> Ich kann dir gerne mehr erzählen, aber sicher nicht öffentlich.


  Ich auch.  :Wink:  Hast PM.




> War nur eine Vermutung, ich hab keine Verbindung hergestellt


 Würde ich auch nie wagen zu behaupten.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

> Also ich bin eindeutig gegen Regeln die die Eigenverantwortung ersetzen, wie es auch eine Protektorenpflicht ist.


Da müssen wir jetzt langsam unterscheiden:

1.) Reden wir über eine Protektorenpflicht bei Rennen? (Von Profi- bis Spaßrennen?)
2) Reden wir über eine Protektorenpflich im Bikepark?
3.) Reden wir über eine allgemeine Protekotrenpflich wie zB wer im Wald ohne Schutzausrüstung sich verletzt bekommt eine Teilschuld?

ad 1.) Ich bin für eine Protektorenpflicht bei Rennen. Wie oben schon erwähnt nicht um den Profi zu schützen sondern um bei allen Kindern (auch die im Geiste) eine Vorbildwirkung zu erzielen. Das es die gibt ist im Brot&Technikforum nachzulesen. (Der xyz gewinnt mit dem Rad den Wc ich will das auch.)

ad 2.) soll jeder Bikeparkbesitzer entscheiden. Wenn einer sagt nur mit Helm oder nur mit Panzer dann ist das dann so.

ad 3.) Vertrottelt. Geb ich dir recht.




> Weil nämlich in Österreich dann die Allgemenheit für die Behandlungskosten des geistig minderbemittelten Verletzten aufkommen muss


 Deswegen gilt es einen gesunden Mittelweg zu finden. Es wird aber immer ein paar wenige Superspezialisten geben, für die die Allgemeinheit dann aufkommt. Das ist aber imho zu verschmerzen weil eine lächerliche Summe für das System. (Denn wo ziehst du die Grenze? Joggen? Laufen? Berglauf? MTB? Downhill? Fallschirmspringen? Basejump?)  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Nochmals: Ein paar Vollpfosten lassen keine Prämie steigen. Das ist lächerlich.

----------


## Pilatus

zu 2:

in Albstadt gilt Protektorenpflicht. da braucht man Rücken und Ellenbogenschoner, sonst lassen sie dich nicht fahren.

www.bikepark-albstadt.de/infos/sicherheit.html

----------


## ND4SPD

@ Im Rennsport:

Ich finde, dass auf Profi-Ebene (WC) sogar - überspitzt - kontraproduktiv zum Thema Schutz gearbeitet wird. 

Einerseits eben durch das Nichttragen verschiedener Protektoren (Vorbildwirkung!) und andererseits wird das Thema teilweise ins Lächerliche gezogen. Wenns zb in Frankreich fahren – wo AFAIK eine gewisse Protektorenpflicht herrscht – verwenden sie dann Pappkartons und blöden Sprüchen drauf … Bei den Rennradlern hat die UCI auch 2003 (?) die Helmpflicht eingeführt, trotz massiver Proteste vieler Fahrer („is so heiß“, „schaut schei**e aus“, "stört die Bräune der Glatze", …).

Eine Protektorenpflicht hätte keinen Nachteil (zB das ganze D30-Zeug ist auch nicht mehr so unangenehm und behindernd), es würde mMn eher die Industrie anheizen, hier bessere Produkte zu entwickeln (Im Skisport setzt sich das Tragen von Helmen und Rückschutz ja auch schön langsam durch).

@ Privat:




> ad 2.) soll jeder Bikeparkbesitzer entscheiden. Wenn einer sagt nur mit Helm oder nur mit Panzer dann ist das dann so.


Seh ich ansich auch so, dennoch soll jeder tun wie er meint. Hinige Ellenbogen sind IMHO weder cool noch schön ...

Klar, die Allgemeinheit „zahlt“ dafür, aber wenn man sich die Statistik ansieht (Freizeitunfälle 2010, Seite 43 www.kfv.at/fileadmin/webconte...en/FUS2010.pdf), dann ist der Anteil der Mountainbikeunfälle (~ 3%) doch sehr gering. Da passieren wahrscheinlich mehr Unfälle durch Flip-Flop-Wanderer als in Bikeparks …

----------


## willi

Hab heut gelesen das einige Pros in Leogang nicht starten konnten, weil dort Protektorenplicht war und sie gar keine dabei hatten. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fipu

Ist IXS-Cup ja.

----------


## noox

Wobei mir da die Einzelheiten interessieren würden.

Normalerweise sinid ja auch Pflicht-Trainingsläufe notwendig. Da hätte man den Läufern auch schon mitteilen können, dass sie Protektoren tragen müssen und dass sie sonst nicht starten dürfen.

War damals vor Jahren bei der ÖM am Semmering ähnlich. Da durften dann zufällig einige genau beim wichtigsten letzten Lauf nicht starten, bei anderen hatten sie nicht so genau geschaut. Da fahren die Leute zwei Pflichttrainingsläufe, einen Seeding-Run, den ersten Renn-Lauf und beim 2. (ÖM) dürfen sie nicht starten. Ich meine, wenn es laufend schwarze Schafe gibt, muss man schon ein Exempel statuieren.

Aber wenn man das Jahrelang nicht so ernst nimmt und dann auf einmal ohne größere Vorwarnung streng durchgreift, finde ich das für die Zusammearbeit Fahrer/Verbände/Veranstalter nicht sonderlich förderlich.

Wobei ich nicht weiß, wie das beim iXS Cup gehandhabt wurde. Ab er bei ein paar Fahrer, die disqualifiziert wurde, denke ich nicht, dass die da mutwillig dagegen gehandelt haben.

----------


## fipu

Also beim Schweizer Cup (welcher ja auch ein IXS-Cup) steht einer vom SwissCycling beim Start und notiert sich, welcher Fahrer schon zwei Läufe hat. Dabei wird man auch nach Protektoren abgetastet. Wenn keine Protektoren, dann kein Training, Quali etc... Es gibt aber auch solche Helden, welche sich für die zwei Pflichtläufe die Protektoren anziehen (oder Karton auf den auf den Rücken kleben  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) und dannach die Protektoren wieder ausziehen, in der Hoffnung dass keiner mehr schaut oder die Offiziellen es nicht bemerken. Einige kommen vielleicht da durch, andere erwischts.

----------


## noox

> Es gibt aber auch solche Helden, welche sich für die zwei Pflichtläufe die Protektoren anziehen (oder Karton auf den auf den Rücken kleben ) und dannach die Protektoren wieder ausziehen, in der Hoffnung dass keiner mehr schaut oder die Offiziellen es nicht bemerken. Einige kommen vielleicht da durch, andere erwischts.


Da gehört dann aber auch drastisch durchgegriffen.

----------


## TimTim

Also ich bin im Bereich Downhill noch ein Neuling und finde grade durch Protektoren wird man selbstsicherer. Ich lasse mich nicht davon beeinflussen ob die jetzt alle mit oder ohne Protektoren in den Rennen fahren, bin eher der Meinung, dass die guten Fahrer wissen was sie tuen, ich habe da lieber zu viel als zu wenig Protektoren an. Außerdem stören sie in keinster weise wenn sie gut passen, bis vielleicht auf die hitze die die teile machen.
Bin übrigens noch auf der suche nach nem Nackenprotektor also wenn jemand darauf verzichten möchte kann derjenige mir vielleicht ja mal schreiben  :Wink:

----------


## DH-Rooky

Gelernt hat er aus Val di Sole offensichtlich nix
dirt.mpora.com/news/rider-dow...or-vernon.html

----------


## Tyrolens

Viel Mitgefühl wird er nicht bekommen.Und irgendwie ist er schon ein Evolutionsverlierer, in dieser Konstellation mit zwei schweren Stürzen hintereinander.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Tja, bevor hier noch mehr über den Bub herziehen, laut den Kommentaren auf der Dirt Webseite trug er Brust- und Rückenprotektoren...

----------


## ND4SPD

> wird das Thema teilweise ins Lächerliche gezogen


Siehe: 



www.vitalmtb.com/photos/featu...8946/sspomer,2

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> Tja, bevor hier noch mehr über den Bub herziehen, laut den Kommentaren auf der Dirt Webseite trug er Brust- und Rückenprotektoren...


Der hat garantiert keine Protektoren angehabt. Auch wenig Mitleid von meiner Seite.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

m.vitalmtb.com/news/news/Tayl...ury-Update,613

Auf dem Foto, wo Dan Brown mit dem Rad runter fährt, sieht man klar rechts am Lenker ne Protektorenweste hängen...
Außerdem hat Taylor Vernon dies auch über Twitter bestätigt.
Er hat sich also an die französischen Regeln gehalten, wonach mit Rückenprotektor gefahren werden muss.

Es gibt ja da noch Kandidaten, die mit Karton bei französischen Rennen an den Start gehen... :Rolleyes: 

Aber es kann halt auch mit Protektoren was passieren. Kompressionsbrüche, sofern es sich bei seinen Verletzungen darum handelt, passieren auch mit Rückenprotektoren. Da würde wahrscheinlich nur ein Neck Brace helfen.

----------


## tomtom1986

Also ich muss auch sagen das eine gewisse Protektoren Pflicht gut wäre. Kann mir keiner erzählen das er so fährt das er nie stürzt. Das dadurch Versicherungsbeiträge steigen interessiert mich da eigentlich nicht. Viel mehr das dadurch vielleicht Bikeparks gesperrt werden weil zu viele Unfälle oder schwere abschnitte entschärft werden usw.

Und mein größtes Problem wäre wenn ich zu einem Unfall dazukomme bei dem sich einer den Unterkiefer ins Gesicht gerammt hat nur weil er dachte mit nem normalen Radhelm geht das ja auch. Das der dann vielleicht sein restliches Leben künstlich ernährt werden muss und ein komplett entstelltes Gesicht hat stört mich da eher weniger.

Muss dazu aber auch sagen das ich eher wenige Leute sehe die keine Protektoren tragen. Vielleicht ohne Nack Brace oder Ellenbogenschützer aber Rückenprotektor Knieschoner und FullFaceHelm sind eigentlich immer dabei. Klar so 1-2 Freaks gibts immer wieder die einen auf Cool machen müssen aber die denke ich sind auch zu verkraften.

----------


## KeeWe

Weil ichs grad im Leat Brace Thread im verlinkten Freeride Artikel gelesen hab:




> Ob man Ellenbogenschoner oder Unterhosen mit Polsterung tragen möchte,  ist weiterhin diskussionswürdig und vielleicht auch abhängig vom  persönlichen Schmerzempfinden.


Was ist das denn bitte für  ein Schwachsinn? Was ist daran bitte diskussionwürdig? Ich selbst fahr  nur Enduro und hab mir letztes Jahr zusätzlich zu meinen Knieprotektoren  noch Ellbogen/Unterarm Protekoren geholt weil ich einfach keinen Bock  hab nach nem Sturz Wochenlang mit aufgerissenem Ellenbogen rumzulaufen. Da ich mein Geld mim Vorm-Rechner-sitzen verdien, wär ne Wunde am rechten Unterarm alles andere als förderlich...
Jeder soll genau das tragen was er für sinnvoll hält und soll sich dabei nicht fragen müssen obs "diskussionwürdig" ist. -.-

Aber mit genau solchen Aussagen wie da oben schafft man bei Anfängern schon ein gewissen Bewusstsein wie uncool Protektoren sind. Zugegeben, sie sprechen auch davon wie wichtig Rücken und Hals Protektoren sind, aber der eine Satz geht in meinen Augen halt gar nicht. 
Hier wurden immer Profifahrer als Vorbilder genannt, bei der  breiteren Masse sinds aber wohl eher Magazine.

----------


## Speedtrip

> Weil ichs grad im Leat Brace Thread im verlinkten Freeride Artikel gelesen hab:
> 
> 
> 
> Was ist das denn bitte für  ein Schwachsinn? Was ist daran bitte diskussionwürdig? Ich selbst fahr  nur Enduro und hab mir letztes Jahr zusätzlich zu meinen Knieprotektoren  noch Ellbogen/Unterarm Protekoren geholt weil ich einfach keinen Bock  hab nach nem Sturz Wochenlang mit aufgerissenem Ellenbogen rumzulaufen. Da ich mein Geld mim Vorm-Rechner-sitzen verdien, wär ne Wunde am rechten Unterarm alles andere als förderlich...
> Jeder soll genau das tragen was er für sinnvoll hält und soll sich dabei nicht fragen müssen obs "diskussionwürdig" ist. -.-
> 
> Aber mit genau solchen Aussagen wie da oben schafft man bei Anfängern schon ein gewissen Bewusstsein wie uncool Protektoren sind. Zugegeben, sie sprechen auch davon wie wichtig Rücken und Hals Protektoren sind, aber der eine Satz geht in meinen Augen halt gar nicht. 
> Hier wurden immer Profifahrer als Vorbilder genannt, bei der  breiteren Masse sinds aber wohl eher Magazine.


Seh ich genau so. Ich war dummerweise gestern abend ohne Protektoren (gott sei Dank mit Fullface) auf einem Dirttrack hier bei mir vor der Tür unterwegs. Gap verhauen und hier das Resultat.
  Hätte sich mit den üblichen von mir getragen Protektoren verhindern lassen. Unterarme, Knie und Brust böse Schürfwunden. Noch mal glimpflich davon gekommen.

----------


## fipu

Ich hab am Wochenende mal ein paar Fahrten auf dem Gurten mit oben ohne Protektoren gemacht.
Der ganz klare Vorteil war die Leichtigkeit, bzw. die Durchlüftung bei der Hitze, die wir im Moment haben. Aber da es ja nur selten so heiss ist, ist das vernachlässigbar. Eine Einschränkung der vorher getragenen Protektoren konnte ich jedoch nicht feststellen, bzw. ich war nicht freier, ohne das Zeugs. 
Was mich aber doch sehr gehemt hat, ist das Wissen drum, dass ich keine Protektoren an hab. Ich fuhr  viel verhaltener als sonst. Mit Protektoren liefs dann wieder runder.
Zum Thema Schmerzen kann ich nichts sagen, da es mich bei den "nackten" Fahrten nicht gelegt hat.

Also bei mir ist's klar, ohne Schutz gehts bei mir nicht.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Hab vor über zwei Wochen einen heftigen Einschlag am Semmering gehabt.
Letzter großer Drop auf der Sweet&Sexy und dann viel zu weit übre den Table, weil rechten Absprung genommen.

Ohne Protektion hätts wohl übel ausgesehen. So hab ich ein paar größere Kratzer am Ellbogen und Knie. 
Am Bike hats mir den Lenker verbogen, den Trigger zerlegt und die Bremshebel abgekratzt.
Wie die Protektoren aussehen muss ich glaub ich net näher ausführen.

Muss mal die Fotos vom Handy hochladen.

Also ich hab absolut kein Mitleid wenn jemand ohne Protektoren eine Bretz´n reisst.

----------


## Glenmor

hab aber auch ka mitleid wenn ana mit protektorn stürzt  :Bicycle:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Kondoliere jetzt auch keinem der sich vor mir breit macht nur weil er brav Protektoren trägt  :Wink: 

Aber wenn grad die die ohne unterwegs waren dann noch jammern, gibt's sicher kein Mitleid!

----------

